# Accepted payment methods for skilled independent 189 visa



## sunilnanda (May 7, 2013)

Hello,

I will lodge my application outside Australia (from India). The total fee for my case would be AUD $5355. I have two credit cards and debit cards from different banks but none of them have limit of INR 300000. Even my international debit card also has a limit of 1.25 Lacs/day. That sounds stupid for a debit card to have a limit. I talked to my Banks and no one is ready to increase the limit.

Please let me know what are the options available for me? Can I lodge my applications offline at Australian High Commission, New Delhi? Is debit/credit card the only accepted payment method for skilled independent 189 visa? 

Many Thanks!


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

The interlinked Credit & Debit Card from same bank works well here . I pre filled my Credit card with money from Debit Account ( Online Transfer) and made the payment .This automatically increases your credit limit .. and bank can never say NO to your transaction as then it is your money,

Debit cards have a daily transaction limit , even if you money in your account it doesn;t matter.

Dragoman


Dragoman


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

dragoman said:


> The interlinked Credit & Debit Card from same bank works well here . I pre filled my Credit card with money from Debit Account ( Online Transfer) and made the payment .This automatically increases your credit limit .. and bank can never say NO to your transaction as then it is your money,
> 
> Debit cards have a daily transaction limit , even if you money in your account it doesn;t matter.
> 
> ...


So you mean to say, if I have 2,30,000 credit limit on my credit card and if I deposit 80,000 on it; will I be able to do the transaction for 5030$?

I enquired with HDFC Credit card (I dont have a debit card from HDFC), but they said adding more amount will not increase the credit limit.


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

amitso said:


> So you mean to say, if I have 2,30,000 credit limit on my credit card and if I deposit 80,000 on it; will I be able to do the transaction for 5030$?
> 
> I enquired with HDFC Credit card (I dont have a debit card from HDFC), but they said adding more amount will not increase the credit limit.


This definitely worked with Citibank , I could also see my credit limit increased once I transferred money from my Debit Account . It worked instantly. 

I got this idea from this forum only , so someone else also tried it . 

In the end its your money ! Why Bank is denying it doesn't make sense ...? Kick your banks A** that's all I can say Mate ! 

Dragoman


----------



## sunilnanda (May 7, 2013)

I agree with amitso. I have HDFC International debit and SBI credit cards. Both banks said that I cannot spend more than the daily limit. Adding funds won't increase the limit. 

I am going to get some help from my Australian friend. She will let me use her Australian credit card. I don't have time to try another Indian bank. The new credit card process might take weeks.

Thanks


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Sunil. its pretty simple. if you have the money now go ahead and get a travel card in AUD which can be used for making payments online as well. easy. otherwise, PM me, i can advice you a solution


----------



## sunilnanda (May 7, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> Sunil. its pretty simple. if you have the money now go ahead and get a travel card in AUD which can be used for making payments online as well. easy. otherwise, PM me, i can advice you a solution


Thanks aravindhmohan, You provided a good solution but I have a better option in hand. I am going to get help from my Australian friend. I can return her money later and I won't need to pay her bank charges or currency conversion charges. 

Thanks again for your help. I will kepp your option in my mind for future use.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Sunil, its the same problems I faced. HDFC got such stupid customer service. They weren't ready to even increase it for one transaction ! Thankfully, I have an American account and my bank increased the limit on a simple phone call. I paid way lesser in conversion compared to INR as due to USD getting stronger than AUD (and sadly INR getting weaker than AUD). As someone has suggested use a friends citibank card or your friend in Aus.


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

happybuddha said:


> Sunil, its the same problems I faced. HDFC got such stupid customer service. They weren't ready to even increase it for one transaction ! Thankfully, I have an American account and my bank increased the limit on a simple phone call. I paid way lesser in conversion compared to INR as due to USD getting stronger than AUD (and sadly INR getting weaker than AUD). As someone has suggested use a friends citibank card or your friend in Aus.


Hi Happybuddha,

So you meant to say we can pay using travel card loaded with USD?
I have an US Visa and HDFC bank in India is adamant that they will load currency of a country for which we holds Visa. 
So they told me they can load USD in the travel card. So will it work? 
Kindly let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Guys,

Don't go with the multi-currency cards that some banks offer in India. Use AUD only card. A must read on this topic: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html

Most people here have paid using ICICI or HDFC travel cards (but strictly AUD currency card only). Someone tried using the multi-currency card and it failed. The guy lost transaction fees, and loss due to currency conversion to the multi-card first, then taking money out of it, and then again loading the money back into an AUD card. I suggest reading the above thread to know more about this topic.


----------

